# Possible Audi R15 tech update from mulsannescorner.com



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

As usual, Mike Fuller and his network of friends in the sportscar world are on top of things. He has obtained an image of the Audi R15 from the Sebring test after it was rebuilt that was relased by Audi Sport of the front of the Audi R15.
It shows the clearance bulges on the inboard sections of the front fenders, and a new theory on why they's so wide. ACO and IMSA rules mandate that no mechanical parts can be clearly visible on certian parts of the car unless their masked by bodywork or 10mm wire mesh. Of course, on the original R15, the large louvered panels that ran between the fenders and the nose of the monocoque formed legality panels.
However, with the lowering of the bodywork, Audi had to find other methods of compling with the rules regarding bodywork and mechancial components. But the bulges themselves aren't what has peaked interest, but how large they are has. 
It's theorized that Audi may be testing new tire and wheel rim widths on the R15 to optimize it for the LMS/ALMS circuits it will race on as well as Le Mans. The original R15 ran 13" tires on 13.5" rims for reference(similar to the R8), but it's theorized that the 13" tires may be fitted to 14" rims(as on the Lola AMR) or even 14.5" rims and tires on all four corners, as on the Acura ARX-02.
Audi may not in the end be doing anything radical as far as tire and rim choice, but there's no denying the size of the clearence bulges, as they seem a little big just to allow for steering lock.
Link to the photo and other recent R15 news: http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmarch10.html


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Possible Audi R15 tech update from mulsannescorner.com (chernaudi)*









Lots of photos here: http://www.motorsport.com/phot...=2010


_Modified by lappies at 1:10 PM 3/27/2010_


----------

